# RAM lackieren?



## hyperionical (13. September 2009)

Hi,
ich wollte mal fragen ob das lackieren des Heatspreaders (ohne Demontage) meines zukünfigen Crosair DDR3 (TR3X6G1600C7)  zu einem Garantieverlust führt?


----------



## Railroadfighter (13. September 2009)

Da verlierst du sicher die Garantie, ich würde es mir zweimal überlegen.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (13. September 2009)

Zum einen verlierst du die Garantie und zum anderen dürfte die Wärmeübertragung dadurch ziemlich gestört werden, je nach Dicke der Lackschicht.


----------



## Bluebeard (14. September 2009)

Beim Lackieren erlischt die Garantie. 

Abgesehen davon ist von einer Demonatge zudem auch tunlichst abzuraten, da man in 99% der Fälle seinen Speicher beschädigt.


----------

